# Ergon grips and bar end mirror?



## ChevyM14 (Jul 16, 2007)

HI, my commuter has MTB bars and I was thinking of getting GC3 for my 12 mile commute each way. the only thing is how would I put a mirror on with these? I have a mirror now, but it going in the end of the bar. do you think I could drill out the bar end grip to put my mirror in the bar end? also dos anyone have these grips and and what do you think about them?

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/product-components/2011-ergon-gc3-grip-4640.1922.0.html


----------



## UncleRobin (Dec 28, 2009)

Something like this?

There is a hole on the end of the bar-end that the bolt on the mirror fits into. I left on one rubber spacer for cushioning / dampening purposes.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Third Eye
Zefal
Dimension
Cycle Aware
Cateye
Blackburn

all make at least one of the bar plug type.

Zefal and Cateye make ones that are mounted on arms and tend to have more adjustability.


----------



## Boise Jim (Apr 19, 2010)

M14-
I use the Ergons on my commuter with the mirror (Blackburn), and it works great. Put the same setup on my wife's commuter and she really likes it.
One word though- I would suggest strongly against the Zefal mirrors. The mount is very fragile and it breaks very easily. Went through three mirrors in less than a year. 
My Blackburn has lasted two years with no problems.
Like the Ergon grips so much I put them on my MTB.


----------



## GaryPitts (Feb 23, 2011)

This is exaclty the setup I'm looking for! In looking at the picture of the GC3 on the Ergon Web site, I'm not sure I understand how the mirror gets mounted through the bar end part of the grip. If I get a current issue GC3 and a Blackburn mirror, it'll mount OK? Thanks!!!


----------



## GaryPitts (Feb 23, 2011)

P.S. My post count is 1 or 2 cause I ended up getting a hybrid instead of a MTB


----------



## GaryPitts (Feb 23, 2011)

Y'all aren't talking to me cause I don't have a MTB, aren't you?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

No mtb !?!
I have one. But it`s very dusty because I`ve only taken it out of it`s cave once in the past two years :lol:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

No, we wouldn't hold that against you, we just don't want to make up an answer. I know, hard to believe here on the internet.


----------



## GaryPitts (Feb 23, 2011)

Is the OP no longer here? I took a chance and ordered the GC3 as I really want to make it work. Crossing fingers


----------



## Dgtlbliss (Aug 21, 2008)

I love my GC3's. I ride 16mi each way with a few climbs that make having the bar ends worth it. I find that I never need the top hand position. It just doesn't do much for me.


----------



## GaryPitts (Feb 23, 2011)

Why is it that they say not to use the bar end grips with CF bars? I have a Bontrager Elite Trekking bar that I really love and would like to put them on. I don't plan to put a lot of stress on them, just something to change my hand position. I assume CF has a problem with the twisting stress that the bar ends would put on them?


----------



## GaryPitts (Feb 23, 2011)

Hmmm... ok, I found that Ergon makes CF handlebar inserts for use with their grips. Ordered!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

That must be a pretty schnazzy hybrid, Gary. I think we need pictures.

Oh, "Lawyers" was going to be my guess as to why they tell you not to use their product with CF bars- looks like you found a better answer.


----------



## GaryPitts (Feb 23, 2011)

*My Mendota*

None too snazzy, but I love it! It's a 2011 Mendota. I don't really have any good pictures. I need to get some. These are a couple I took right after I put the handlebars on. Love those bars!


----------



## GaryPitts (Feb 23, 2011)

Got the grips. Got them installled. Sweet! No pics yet, but it looks like my bike above, with his barends and mirror. I got the same exact mirror


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

GaryPitts said:


> None too snazzy, but I love it!


Is that the "none too schnazzy" bike? If it is, I`m glad you didn`t post up your BlingMobile or you would have hurt my bike`s feelings!


----------



## GaryPitts (Feb 23, 2011)

*Bike with bar end pics*

Don't mean to hurt any feelings, but here it is  I've only ridden it twice for about 30 miles total. So far I still like the bullhorns on the handlebar better as it just feels for natural to have my hands inside instead of outside, plus those horns just meld right into the shape your palm wants to make and it's so comfortable. The real test will be how I'm liking them in a month or so. In any event I'm glad to have another hand position. For me, those are almost necessary on rides over 20 miles or so. Anyway, it's done and I'm a happy man. For now


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Can you use those inner grip thingys, or only when you are on the phone?


----------



## GaryPitts (Feb 23, 2011)

I rotate the phone down, in fact I leave it down when riding, to use the horns on the bar. VERY comfortable.


----------



## armando72 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Mounted mirror*

Im still trying to figure out how you mounted the blackburn mirror on to your gc3's. Did you pre drill the small existing hole ? or did you


----------

